

Lisp in a box - start quickly - mrtron

<a href="http://gigamonkeys.com/lispbox/" rel="nofollow">http://gigamonkeys.com/lispbox/</a><p>Interested in learning lisp, or need to get started quickly?  Check it out, quite a few people have said it helped them out.
======
jimbokun
If you have a Mac, also consider Ready Lisp.

<http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/26203/ready-lisp>

SBCL bundled with Aquamacs, a version of Emacs designed to integrate with the
Mac interface (including Mac keyboard shortcuts).

~~~
mrtron
I had a friend who was new to Lisp check it out - and they really liked how
simple it was.

So definitely a good option to get started.

------
sohail
Or on Ubuntu:

apt-get install slime sbcl emacs cl-asdf

:-)

------
ivankirigin
Step 1. Cut a hole in your tarball

------
icey
Why aren't you just pointing your submissions to what you're linking directly?
It seems like that's the way hyperlinked posts ought to work.

~~~
mrtron
If you put a link - you can't put a comment (or so I understand). Also this
was more meant as a discussion, the link isn't the important part.

------
oditogre
I downloaded this a long time ago. I lost interest in lisp, but I keep it
around at work and home because it makes a damn fine calculator, especially
when you have a multi-step problem. You can just type it in in the order that
you would say it out loud, whereas on a normal calculator (like calc.exe) you
have to rearrange it to suit standard order of operations.

~~~
Nicolay77
Funny, I started doing a lisp interpreter a while back and I have only got to
the part where it makes a damn fine calculator.

I believe my version is much handier than having to use Emacs.

------
rman666
@oditogre:

That is truly one of the dumbest things I've ever read. Thanks for exploding
my brain.

